# Dance with somebody/song



## AdamKosatka

Hi, how do you translate this phrase to *H*ungarian?

When you're all alone
We become your home
We're the music

Thanks a lot!!!

Moderator's note: Please choose a title that refers to the essential part of your question.


----------



## Encolpius

_Mikor nagyon egyedül vagy
Mi otthonod leszünk
Mi vagyunk a zene, mi vagyunk a zene
Mikor szerelmed távol van
S elárulva érzed magad
Mi vagyunk a zene, mi vagyunk a zene. _


----------



## bibax

The first line reminded me of

_Mikor nagyon egyedül vagy
lehull hozzád egy kis csillag._


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, I think I should open a thread why that song is so popular in the Czech republic. So popular that I used to hear it on Czech Radio 1. The first time was a kind of culture shock.


----------



## AdamKosatka

Thank your for your help!


----------

